
The Last Last Word on Bitcoin's (Horrifying) Energy Consumption - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2020/06/03/guest-post-the-last-last-word-on-bitcoins-horrifying-energy-consumption/
======
m_reece_purson
Author here. Thanks again to David for letting me post my little rant.

